# Are X10's, nano, etc worth it for field



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

Are the super expensive thin shafts like the x10, ace, nano, etc really worth the extra money when it comes to shooting field? I know all the top guys are shooting these but I don't see the advantage. Years ago when I shot field I was in the low to mid 550's using acc's, maximas and even cxl's. I just recently got back into the game and want to get serious again so I'm arrow shopping.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

ACCs are still MONEY. If you want to try some nano shafts, try the CarbonOne, they are about the least expensive and typical Easton quality.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

my ACCs have been taking a beating at the nationals and over the last two months. I have lost 4 to impacts that creased the shafts and/or splintered the carbon and many that are no longer straight, possibly due to celotex butts. I will go to an all carbon shaft next season.


----------



## bobs1303 (Aug 7, 2007)

Check out the Victory VAP shafts


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't think any of the top 3 pros were shooting the super skinny high end arrows this weekend at nationals.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CHeck out the GoldTip Ultra Lite Pro, or even the Pro Hunter shafts. They seem to work for Jesse Broadwater, Tim Gillingham, and several others shooting FIELD and FITA rounds with them.....and WAY less expensive, too.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

if you're shooting with 3 other really good shooters you'll want something skinny for those marginal shots on the edge so you don't get kicked out. I've had really really good luck with medallion pros this year. they are tough and I can't tell much of a difference in grouping or scores from my nano xr's


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I would go with the ACG there fairly inexpensive and seem to work about as good as anything. 
I am shooting 480's out of my 56lb Dom 3d. speed is only around 266


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

60X said:


> I don't think any of the top 3 pros were shooting the super skinny high end arrows this weekend at nationals.


Kendall had X10s, but still 2 out of 3 shooting non nano size shafts. 
Imo if you are willing to put up a bit of money Nano XRs are an extremely durable shaft.
I had GTs last year and I beat them up pretty quick, although I am going to try some Ultralights again soon.
As for an Easton shaft I don't think there is much more bang for the buck on the market than the Easton Carbon 1s, they still shot just as well as my Nanos ever did.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I am totally happy with my Nano Pros; however, for field in light or non-windy conditions, I may well go to the Blue Streaks in the future. They have supreme accuracy plus a little extra "line-grabbing" diameter. This shaft easily has the best specs of any arrow made today when you consider the sorting process CX uses for each dozen they ship. I think some of the pros this year were shooting the new Easton Pro Field arrow.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Not worth it at all. For FITA yes, but field those high end arrows aren't worth it. I switched from x10 to ACC and I think they are much better if not just as equal. Not to mention a bigger diameter to help with those close calls. Plus it's not too bad should you loose one to damage or missed sight or whatever. If you have money to blow go for it, and if not its much better to get a couple dozen ACC instead. I'm not sure who all shot them at nationals but with my ACC shafts I ended my last day at nationals with a 278/280 half on the field round with ACC one shot missed at 70 and one at 60. The second day we counted x's and the first half I had 37/56 possible x's. so they are just as easily capable of perfect or near perfect scores as the expensive shafts. They also shot great on the animal round which the slightly larger diameter definitely helps. The ACC dominated for a long time before more options became available and I am still very happy with them. I'd say 99% of arrows that missed the X I knew they did the second the arrow was shot and was my fault and nothing wrong with the arrows. Long story short, you can shoot some great scores with arrows that cost less than $200/dozen.

I'm sure most of the people who are using the high end shafts for field also shoot alot of FITA in the wind, therefore just keeping the same setup for field. Get some more affordable arrows and spend the money on replacing all the nocks you will break from having tight groups and attending more tournaments.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Its hard to beat CX Maximas or Victory VAPS.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

To me, no not worth it at all... the biggest advantage with the super skinny arrows is wind drift. Unless you're shooting wide open field courses that isn't an issue, and there aren't any wide open field courses around hers. now for FITA tournaments, they might be worth it... 

I shot ACCs fpr many years, but I've been trying different arrow shafts for the last 5 years or so. I've shot the following; CX Maximas, CX pros (the maxima predecessor), CX Nanos, Cartel Triple, Gold Tip pro-hunters, Victory Nano force (same arrow as the VAP), Easton Redlines (the Carbon 1 predecessor)and Carbon Tech McKinney 2s. After all of that experimenting I'm back to ACCs. In order of what I consider to be the best bang for the buck:
1)- ACCs
2)-Maximas
3) Victory VAP/Nano force
4) Redline- I've heard the carbon 1 is a better shaft though.
5) GT Pro hunters
5) CT MKII
6) CX Nano
7) Cartel triple

I'd consider buying 1-4 again, and I would shoot 5+6, but only if somebody gave them to me...my money is back/still on ACCs for consistant performance...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

There has been, of late, a "changing of the guard" so to speak, with the GoldTip arrows' shooters winning and taking the podium and top 5 or 6 finishes. At the NFAA Outdoor Nationals, the top finisher was shooting GoldTip UltraLite Pro 400's, and 3rd place was shooting GoldTip Kinetics. Same is going on with 3-D, where more and more top finishers are shooting the GoldTip arrows.

All of the above mentioned arrows are good arrows, but...price, consistency, durability are very serious considerations, unless the person is being given their arrows. We also see more and more all carbon large diameter arrows being shot indoors.

Very difficult decisions to be made, no doubt about it.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

